# Qmail won't deliver remote messages to local boxes

## iridium103

Hi everyone!!!

i have a really bad problem here, with qmail/vpopmail.

everything worked fine until i've upgraded vpopmail from 5.4.6-r1 to 5.4.13.

and mysql from 4.0.25 to 4.1.14-r1.

first of all, qmail stopped working, and giving errors about 

vmysql and /var/vpopmail/etc/vpopmail.mysql, but that is resolved, thanks to other posts (perms problem)

Now i've another problem that is driving my brain mad.. 

Qmail, stopped accepting mail from remote servers like gmail or yahoo, returing this error in the failure notification

"511 Sorry, no mailbox here by that name (#5.1.1)"

but if i try to send an e-mail to a virtual user trough the server, it works great!

example:

virtualu1 --> virtualu2 (same server) = works (EDIT: no it doesn't work anymore)

virtualu1 --> gmail = works

gmail --> virtualu1 = returns the error

qmail-inject works

i've already tried to downgrade vpopmail without success, i've not tried to downgrade mysql but i've no problem regarding mysql auth nor missing dbs or tables

----------

## !equilibrium

it's a problem with /etc/tcprules.d/*

particulary with: /etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-smtp

```
#-----------------------------------------------------------------

# ALLOW EVERYONE ELSE TO SEND US MAIL

#

# Everyone else can make connections to our server,

# but not allowed to relay

# RBL lookups are performed

:allow
```

remember to recreate the tcp rules after the changes, otherwise qmail is not able to read the new modifications.

----------

## iridium103

it's not a problem of tcprules, because i adjusted them long time ago, anyway i tried your solution, but the problem is still here (i've restarted svscan after the recreation of tcprules).

i'm losing my mind..

EDIT: seems more like qmail is intenionally ignoring vpopmail, because only vpopmail has this problem, courier-imap/pop3 run well!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> it's not a problem of tcprules, because i adjusted them long time ago, anyway i tried your solution, but the problem is still here (i've restarted svscan after the recreation of tcprules).
> 
> i'm losing my mind..
> 
> EDIT: seems more like qmail is intenionally ignoring vpopmail, because only vpopmail has this problem, courier-imap/pop3 run well!

 

there is something in the logs? try to see:

/var/log/qmail/*

/var/log/mail/*

maybe into the logs there is something that can help us understand better your problem.

----------

## hegga

In my opinion qmail is usually very good at displaying error messages in the logs, 

so you should be able to find some good hints there.

----------

## kthagen

I had the same problem. Check to see if you have anything in /var/qmail/control/locals.

qmail only calls vpopmail if this file is empty, so if you have something there, it won't recognize your vpopmail users.

It took me forever to figure this out (since the qmail howto implies that you should have something there). This article finally pointed me in the right direction: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_QMAIL_RELAY-CTRL_VPOPMAIL

----------

## YsndHalf

Many thanks kthagen! I had serious problems with my system and it has solved it  :Smile: 

----------

## gotcrax

well it seems to me your problem may be with your qmail-scanner, assuming u have it installed ... if u do try re-emerging it ... cause i had the same problem before ... my mistake was that the qmail-scanner was messed

----------

